# Bob Sales...



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey buddy. You get a lot of rest and get better..
Take Care, 
Gary


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

gary. he's feeling better. will get back to you later.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

Bill,

Please send Bob our wishes for a speedy recovery.

Mahalo,
Don


----------



## Dig-on-me (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks Nick for the news, I had no idea!

Bob, you hang in there brother and glad you are doing fine! Lisa sends big hugs! Let us know if you need anything Bob. Take care.

Carlos & Lisa


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

take care and well wishes. 

Hope to see you, with rest of the guys back at Anacostia soon.


Dwight


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey uncle bob, emma and i wish you a speedy recovery. talked to your wife last night. she said all went well and she was very tired. just like you bob to turn a little thing into a big thing, lol. you take good care and we will see you soon.

love, frank and emma


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Uh, can someone fill the rest of us in ?

Not sure what happened, but hope Bob is all right.


Take care Bob.

Mark


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Get well soon Bob


----------



## fatsearobin (May 21, 2008)

Wishing you a healthy and speedy recovery Bob.


----------



## jbchylln (Jul 17, 2007)

*Hope You're Feeling Better*

Hey Bob,

I hope all is well and I wish you a very speedy recovery!

Jim Burrell (Mohican Bowmen)


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Mr. Sales. Hope all is well with you and your familly. Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Godspeed, Bobby Bob, gonna miss you at the Southeast tourney.


----------



## Dalyn V. (Feb 5, 2009)

Take care Bob, now your going to feel like a rut-ten buck watch out 800. got you in our Prayers.


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

bob is doing well. he had a triple bypass surgery. i talked to him today. he is tired but felling better each day. will let him tell you when he gets back on board. he''l be going home in a few days.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

dang bob,
that outta teach you not to give up biscuit-gravy-sausage-egg-grits-denny moore beef stew type eating while watching the pizza joint burn down lifestyle. get well soon my friend.
charlie


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hey Bob hope your feeling better*

by the time you get to read all these post.


Take it easy and hope everything gets better in the shortest amount of time.


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Take care of yourself Bob. Get back up to full speed soon.

Blaine


----------



## Big Dave (Jan 22, 2001)

Bob 
I wish you all the very best and a speedy recovery. Get well soon 
Big Dave


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Bob,

Glade to hear that you are doing better. We'll keep you and your family in our prayers and speedy recovery.

LarryB


----------

